# Algae Bloom Choking Plants



## cbachmann (Aug 6, 2013)

Hmm. One thing you might want to try is reducing your photoperiod, maybe by about an hour. That said, you should probably consider adding CO2 and ferts, which will ultimately help your plants outcompete the algae. You could also try dosing excel, which in my experience has helped to destroy algae in all of my tanks.


----------



## hello_rockview12 (Aug 20, 2013)

I will be building a pressurized co2 system in the near future, right now I am just gathering supplies. Who knows when I will actually get to doing that, to be honest. In the interim, I will lower my photo period. What should I do with my stems? Should I trim them?


----------



## cbachmann (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeah, that might help. Or you could just go in there with your finger or a cotton pad (cotton pad might be better) and wipe the leaves off. (<-thats what I'd do). Also, You might want to increase flow, becuase algae tends to grow better in regions of low flow.


----------



## hello_rockview12 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hmmmm, I do have one of those under water fan contraptions but I figured with the filtration I have, I'd be pretty good for flow.

I can brush some of the leaves off but the rotala would be impossible. Too delicate and the leaves are too small. I have reduced the light time to six hours. Hopefully it clears up a bit.


----------



## cbachmann (Aug 6, 2013)

Haha you're quite right. Thats a ton of flow. But on the other hand, the flow might be in the wrong places, if you know what I'm saying. Do the plants appear to be moving the the flow of the filters? If not, you might want to add the fan-contraption :smile:


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

I have no idea what your light situation is but in the picture it looks like you do not have the best light comibined with your photoperiod and algea issues?

EDIT: Sorry I see your light mentioned above.


----------



## hello_rockview12 (Aug 20, 2013)

Does it look insufficient? I thought since there was so much algae there was, if anything, too much.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

I've read many times that brown algae likes some chemical in silicone and is common in new tanks till that chemical
stops being leached into the water. Anubias and crypts get algae easier just because of how long the leaves stay there 
as they are both slow growing type and the Rotala are simply closer to the light. I would be conservative about trimming
unless obviously damaged parts are seen. In most cases those leaves are still taking in some light for the plant and
it could be missed by them. Did for example see one that was completely covered that may not be taking in any light
because of it. Don't think the plant would miss that one.
Actually between the swords and crypts and the stemmed plants also taking in ferts by their roots also, I'd think that
since you have at least on the low end of med light, that some ferts would compliment the whole tank well especially after
you add the CO2. I'd go/w root tabs at about half what they suggest till you do the CO2 though. That way the plants
would get it more than the aglae could from water column type liquid or dry ferts.
Time will have more effect on that brown algae than anything else.
These I have heard much good about...Osmocote+ They are at the bottom of this.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=506393&highlight=


----------



## hello_rockview12 (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for the response! I wondered if SOME ferts would be beneficial to the water column. In terms of root tabs, I was under the impression that I wouldn't need to add them for a while since it is a semi new dirt tank. The root feeders seem to be growing sufficiently, the sword is throwing out a couple leaves per week and growing larger, the tiger lotus is throwing out leaves too fast to track and some of the crypts are still recovering from "crypt melt" but the others are growing at their normal slow rate. I think my substrate should have enough nutrients for the time being. I am afraid, though, that adding ferts to the water column will only accelerate the algae growth.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Couldn't see the dirt. But using the tabs was to keep from putting ferts in the water...


----------



## hello_rockview12 (Aug 20, 2013)

Raymond S. said:


> Couldn't see the dirt. But using the tabs was to keep from putting ferts in the water...


Yep, that makes sense. So for now, I don't want more fertilizers in the water column until I get my co2 setup, which could be a while. It's the stem plants that are suffering the worst from the brown algae. The heavy root feeders are doing just fine (minus the brown algae on the crypts). It seems that the only logical solution for the time being is a reduced photo period and increased circulation. Hopefully 6 hours a day is enough light.

Once I acquire all of the components for my pressurized co2 setup, which could be a couple months, I will have to come up with a more comprehensive fertilizer regiment.


----------



## hello_rockview12 (Aug 20, 2013)

I must add that I was under the impression that I could do a low tech tank and not need co2 to keep the algae down/the plants growing healthy. Perhaps my lights are too strong for low tech?


----------

